# Tips should be paid by Uber/Lyft but not riders.



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Actually riders paid bigger money than drivers got paid. That's why riders don't want to pay tips more. So I think when a trip is good and rider liked the service, then Uber and Lyft should tip drivers. If rider don't like the service quality, no tip is made to Drivers. Riders could decide the quality of ride then choose tip amount from the option they see. That's the money Uber and Lyft should pay (of the money they took from riders.) That will be more fun for every single rider and Uber and Lyft can be expecting the ultimate service quality from drivers.
I know I am dreaming it but I wish they would do it.:biggrin:


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

What?


----------

